# Delayed luggage. What are my entitlements, if any?



## spreadsheet (27 Aug 2008)

I recently arrived back to Dublin from Kiev (via Budapest) to find my luggage was still in Kiev.

Servisair at Dublin airport were helpful and told me the luggage would be delivered to me when it eventually arrives. It looks like it will be delivered today. 

Some people tell me I'm entitled to €50 cash per bag at the airport to cover immediate expenses. Others tell me I can claim back incidental expenses for day to day products like toiletries etc, if I keep the receipts. 

Does anyone know what entitlements there are, if any? Does it depend on the airline?

I've had baggage delayed plenty of times before and it doesn't really bother me as long as it turns up in a reasonable time, but i'm curious to know if there is specific compensation for delayed baggage.

Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (27 Aug 2008)

Anything in the flight/package booking agreement terms & conditions? Or on www.consumerconnect.ie? Or in your travel insurance policy terms & conditions?


----------



## spreadsheet (27 Aug 2008)

Cheers Clubman, found some useful information via a link at www.consumerconnect.ie to here:
[broken link removed]

"In case of (baggage) delay a written complaint must be made to the airline within 21 days of receipt of the luggage including a copy of the PIR. (Passenger Irregularity Report)"

So far I haven't found anything that says a passanger is entitled to any cash at the airport.


----------



## spreadsheet (27 Aug 2008)

For info, I checked my travel insurance policy and it doesn't cover delayed luggage on the return leg of the journey.


----------



## Ravima (27 Aug 2008)

you are not 'entitled' to anything. Many travel insurers pay for 'emergency purchases' if bag is delayed on outward trip. However, you are on homeward trip and you will not get anything. Sorry for being so blunt.


----------



## Bannockburn (27 Aug 2008)

The Montreal Convention (1999) which applies to international air travel, states the following in relation to lost luggage:


_“If the carrier admits to the loss of checked luggage, or if the checked luggage has not arrived at the expiration of 21 days after the date on which it ought to have arrived, the passenger is entitled to enforce against the carrier the rights which flow from the contract of carriage”_


Most reputable airlines will supply at least a toilet bag and reasonable costs if you’re luggage is delayed. 


Friends I was skiing with had their luggage delayed for two days after flying with British Airways from Heathrow to Vancouver. As the purpose of their holiday was to go skiing and as they didn’t have any of their luggage they never had the necessary clothing for their holiday. They purchased the necessary clothing and successfully recouped the costs from British Airways. I think this was more a goodwill gesture on the part of British Airways than obligatory as it appears from the terms of the Montreal Convention that you’re not entitled to any compensation for delayed luggage, just compensation from lost luggage after 21 days.


----------



## soy (28 Aug 2008)

I think it depends onthe airline, I have successfully recovered these expeneses in the past - though always on the outbound flight. Did you check the airline website for Terms & Conditions relating to luggage?


----------



## spreadsheet (28 Aug 2008)

Thanks for all the replies.

Ravima;
Thats understandable and seems to make sense. No entitlements as such, but a reasonable reimursement for emergency expenses.

Bannockburn;
Indeed it looks like it's down to the individual airline, the circumstances and their interpretation of the Convention.

Overall I've not been put out much, but it's handy to be up to speed in case i'm stranded somewhere in the future!


----------

